# St Patrick's of Texas



## JohnT (Mar 25, 2015)

I needed a new part for my Enolmatic filler. Went to the St. Patrick's website and found this text under the Enolmatic parts heading...

*We do not supply parts for equipment purchased elsewhere.* In short, we will no longer be the service department for most of the winery equipment suppliers.

My thinking is that this is rather rude. I can never understand a company that does not want to do as much business as possible. This is a real shame since I always had good experience with them.

No problem, I simply ordered my parts elsewhere!


----------



## Norske (Mar 25, 2015)

St Pat's is not known for it's customer service.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 25, 2015)

John that service is the exact reason I purchase ALL my commercial equipment elsewhere. I have never heard anyone praising their service.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 25, 2015)

They don't sound much like any "Saint" I have ever heard of…...


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 25, 2015)

John if you told me what happened and nothing else I would have nailed it on who it was. Funny in two days two of the worst companies in the country for wine supplies is called out. In all fairness though, St pats is a great place to but quality equipment at a good place. Just don't expect any support from them at all. I bought my enolmatic from them years ago. Looking for something else more expensie they weren't even considered.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 26, 2015)

Runningwolf said:


> John if you told me what happened and nothing else I would have nailed it on who it was. Funny in two days two of the worst companies in the country for wine supplies is called out. In all fairness though, St pats is a great place to but quality equipment at a good place. Just don't expect any support from them at all. I bought my enolmatic from them years ago. Looking for something else more expensie they weren't even considered.


 

I have bought from them in the past (mostly parts and misc. supplies). It went fine, but then I never needed any support. 

The funny thing about this is that most companies take great effort in hiding poor customer service. Here, they just come right out and say it.


----------



## GreginND (Mar 26, 2015)

BUT, they have the lowest prices for SS tanks around. Does anyone know of another company to get lower priced Letina VC tanks? Please let me know.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 26, 2015)

The quality of the Letina tanks from GW Kent is well worth the price difference. I saved enough with shipping to offset the difference in price and got a much better tank. I had a friend that bought the same size tanks and spent more money in the end (Letina) and they were much flimsier steel tahn mine.


----------

